# Solved: Windows XP Home SP2-Problem with Kodak Easy Share Can someone help?



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

My wife thought her Kodak easyshare was not working but it really was (that is a long story) anyway she removed it from add/remove programs. She then tried to reinstall it with the disk she had which is older cause it came with the camera, she got it on but it kept coming up with an error saying

Failed to start because VistaDB.esx was not found
also
one or more DLLs could not be loaded ESApp.dll

I was looking on google and found a place where some people had the same problem and pointed torward the kokak clear utility program says it takes all the stuff off that might have stayed on the computer and should be no problem after you run it.

I ran it and it said it cleaned everything off.
I ran the cd again for the Kodak easy share and it looks like everything is on it is in add/remove programs,
it is in Program files ( a Kodak file with all the stuff in it)
However it did not put a Kodak Easyshare Icon on the desktop AND
in programs it has Kodak Easyshare but all it has in it is


Camera connection software---leads to help
Kodak easyshare- leads to, Kodak easyshare software tutorial and readme
Kodak software updater- Leads to, Kodak software update setup and readme, I did the software update but it just opened a box and asked if you wanted it I said yes but it hasn't done anything.

Can anyone help me get this going again for my wife?? She would be alot easier to live with,  Please help, Thanks


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

My suggestion would be, get rid of Kodak Easy Share, it is probably the most grossly misnamed product in the history of products.

Google's Picassa will all that your wife will need and is lot easier to use.

Good luck, try the box of chocolates as a last resort

PP


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You might also consider downloading the latest EasyShare software from Kodak. It is a free download. http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=130&pq-locale=en_US

Friends bought a Kodak V550 and I'm not fond of EasyShare. For one thing it won't let you put full sized images back on the memory card to have developed. But it is nice for them as they aren't fond of computers and like just pushing the download button and letting the software make a folder with the current date and putting the pictures in it.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

I no I use different things to but my wife likes kodak cause she can just click on a 5x7 or an 8x10 pic and it comes out the size she wants, I also have Infranview but you have to do it by pixels and I have no idea how many pixels you use to make a 5x7 etc. So it is much easier for my wife to use, I just tried again this morning and can't get it going, I can't even get it to show an Icon on the desktop for kodak. and as I said above you can see whats in the program files, and anytime I put a new program on the computer when you go to start> Programs> it always would say New Program Installed, it doesn't say that so does that mean it is not actully getting installed? It shows it in the add/remove programs and there is a kodak file in the program files? I am lost, she rreally wants kodak back, I went to there site and could not find any help. I would like to at least get the icon back to see if there are still errors when you try to open it. I installed the older disk we have it is the 3.3 then went to kodak site and downloaded and installed the newest one it is 5.2 I beleive anyway 5. something, but still makes no difference. Will someone try to help even if you don't like kodak??


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

The icon is just a shortcut to the program. You can create this shortcut on your own. Open "My Computer" and then open the Program files folder. Find Kodak's file folder. Right click the Icon for Kodak Easyshare, and chose create short cut. You can then move this shortcut to the desktop, by clicking on it and dragging the icon to your desktop.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The latest version is more likely to work with the latest XP. I trust you ran the Kodak cleaning program again before you installed the new one.

In the folder in Program Files there should be an &#8220;EasyShare.exe&#8221; file. If not look for an exe file other than Setup.exe. If EasyShare is installed clicking on the exe file should open it.

If you have an exe file that opens EasyShare, right click on it. Send to > Desktop. It will put an icon on the desktop for you.

You don&#8217;t have to use pixels in Irfanview to print. Most consumer cameras have a 4:3 width to height ratio like your computer screen. There is not a standard print size that is in exactly that ratio, so you have to trim some off. Simple programs like EasyShare just trim an equal amount off the top and bottom to make a 6 X 4 (3:2 ratio). That often isn&#8217;t what you want. It is better to lose some of the feet rather than some of the head for example. And many photos look better with a little more cropping.

Open an image in Irfanview and go Edit > Create custom crop selection. Put the print size in inches into the width and height boxes. There is no need to select a ratio or coordinates &#8211; just the width and height is sufficient. You have to do that only once unless you change print sizes.

There will be a little box on the screen. Hold the Ctrl key while you drag it to the size you want. Hold the right mouse button to move the whole box. When you get the box like you want it go Edit > Crop selection. The image will print at the size you selected and it will have kept all of the pixels you didn&#8217;t crop off.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

its really werid, it shows kodak in the add/remove programs and in the start>programs although its not all there, I no how to get a shortcut on the desk top from the folder like you said but there isn't any easyshare.exe or setup.exe in the file, don't no what the heck is wrong, we put the software on to start with and I am pretty good with computers, This morning I didn't use the cd cause its way back at 3.3 when we first got it I went and got the newest software 5.2 and installed it takes over and hour on dial up, I did use the kodak cleaner I have no idea why it isn't installing but looks like it does, it always no matter what program would say found new program in the start>programs but doesn't say that and it isn't all there.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

I am taking your advice and going to use Infranview. How do you download pics from the camera to infranview? thats one of the main things, can you tell me that? Thanks


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I really agree with PopPicker and picasa the size thing where you click on it and it comes out the right size well it does that on picasa too


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

how do you download the pics from the camera whether your using picasa or Infranview? Just like you download them from the camera with easyshare can you do that with these two??


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

As I understand it if EasyShare is on the computer you can&#8217;t download any other way.

Evidently if all traces of EasyShare are removed the camera will make a separate drive with its own letter with the drive labeled &#8220;Removable drive&#8221; or &#8220;Camera&#8221;. This only occurs with the camera connected and engaged for download.

Once you have that you don&#8217;t need a program. Click on the drive and folders until you see the individual images. Edit > Select all. Then Edit > Copy or right click on one of the highlighted images and &#8220;Copy&#8221;. You can paste them to any folder you want.

With Irfanview I would open one and go File > Thumbnails. A nice feature of Irfanview is that you can make the thumbnails larger &#8211; up to 300 pixels. The thumbnails page also has a navigator with which you can make new folders anywhere on the computer. You can send them all to the same existing folder, make a new folder to send them to or use the large thumbnails to sort them into different folders.

I haven&#8217;t used it, but I think the Picasa acquire function works more like EasyShare. I don&#8217;t think either Irfanview or Picasa can acquire them unless the camera makes a drive letter so they will show on the computer.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

ok, I really appreciate the infomation. Thanks again, I will close this thread


----------



## avl (Mar 22, 2006)

one more for you...i was having problems with my easyshare so i deleted it..i stuck with picassa and i bought a card reader..now i download right into windows. much easier and the photos also go directly into picassa. simple.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info, that does sound easy, I will check it out. Thanks again


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

interestingly enough, i just now solved the same dasterdly problem with easyshare....
with the help of some of the folks here, i chose the "get easyshare off your computer" solution :up: 

i highly recommend it

i bought kodak's 8-in-1 card reader (still onsale on their site for 15 bucks, and downloaded picasa2...google's put together a pretty nice little bit of software together for handling pictures, imo....with a couple of clicks you can download everything off your memory card, browse the pics, exclude whatever you don't like, save the ones you like to a folder, and clean your card.

i suppose it can be argued that it's "not as convienient" as leaving the card in the camera, but easy share is a megalithic piece of junk....looks really impressive, but i found it awkward and demanding to use.....

and i don't think that kodak let's any software but its own touch a memory card while it's still in the camera....i tried several suggestions here, without success....and most places i looked on the www pointed out the same thing.


----------



## xfile47 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks, appreciate it very much


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

iltos said:


> i don't think that kodak let's any software but its own touch a memory card while it's still in the camera....i tried several suggestions here, without success....and most places i looked on the www pointed out the same thing.


FWIW, Our EasyShare Z700 camera shows up as a local drive in "My Computer" with no problems with Windows XP home (camera has to be turned on). I did install and uninstall the Kodak software when we first got it. I fully agree with the "megalithic piece of junk" comment.


----------

